# Ratings on nubian first freshener!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

This is my first freshener after 3 weeks fresh and a 12 hour fill. I think she has a nice bag but I would like to see what you guys think. I plan on showing her this year and want to be prepared. She has been giving a half gallon a day.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## nubian123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good looking bag!!


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! Any insights to her strong and weak points?


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

No one else?!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not great at this, so just remember that.

Strong points-
*Capacity
*Medial line
*Attachments
*Teat placement

Weak points-
*Fore udder (it looks kind of small, but that might be because it wasn't shaved)

I am SO envious of you! She is fabulous! I bet she will milk a ton on her next freshenings


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! One thing I think is weird is tht when I milk, her milk stream goes back. Not straight into the bucket. It makes it pretty interesting sometimes lol. It's not at all like my nigis. Is this normal for a Nubian? One sprays back and one sprays back and slightly past center. All in all I can't really complain I guess 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Our Nubian does that! It is just a weird orifice positioning. We had to get used to milking her like that. And you are welcome!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

From what I see
Her medial suspensory ligament is good
Nice rear attachment
could.use a stronger fore udder, but its fine
Teat placement could be more centered 
She could have more capacity and depth, but for 3 weeks in she's doing fine.
She looks like she has a nice wide escutcheon.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad to know someone else has a goat that sprays weird lol. Overall I love this goat and am very pleased with her udder and am super happy you guys think it is nice too. Makes me feel confident in showing her. Thank you so much for the input!

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Weak - 

Fore udder bothers me. Not smooth at all.
Back width
Teat placement

Strong -

Capacity
Teat placement is fine, just a little off.
Nice sized teats

If I were to rate this udder, I would give it a 2 1/2 out of 5.


----------

